# How big was your follicle before basiting in a Natural IUI cycle?



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello ladies on this cold & frosty Sunday morning,
(Believe me I know I cycled to the clinic at 8am thismorning)

I have a question, I'm having 3x IUI in a natural cycle as our problem is cervical, so we need IUI to bypass sperm going throu' the cervix. We do get pregnyl to induce ovulation. This is our first shot out of a possible 3 shots were allowed before moving onto medicated IUI.
on Friday morning I went for an echo and my dominant follicle was 14mm. Today, Sunday, so 48 hours later I went for an echo and it was 20mm. The Dr's were amazed, never seen a follicle in a natural cycle grow so much in 2 days.  Apparently the average is 1-2mm per day.
Am I a walking fertile miracle?, or a fertile disaster I don't know ?. They seemed concerned I may have started to ovulate naturally therefore missed the window of chance for IUI this month.    

Tears over because the OPK (Ov Predictor Kit ) I've been doing every morning for my 'own research' proved negative, so hopefully we will be going ahead with basting in 48hours.  

My big question though is anyone out there doing IUI in a NATURAL cycle or have you tried it in a natural cycle and how big was your follicle 48 hours before basting.? I want to get an idea of whats going on with other women, as the doctors seemed to be whispering about me at the clinic. ? Or maybe that was my overly concerned imagination running rampant. 
Please help, before I combust with worry. I really need to hear other stories, good or bad.

Sending you all lots of luck, especially my chat room buddies who have helped me so much the last few weeks to keep my sanity in this time.

Lotsky


----------



## TC2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Lotsky

Just found this post of yours... we are in our second cycle IUI (Natural) (2 x medicated were abandoned as too many follies)  This time my i had two follies on day 11 which were 9 and 11 then day 13 there was only one and it was 18.  Last cycle i had one follie 18 on day 11 22 on day 13 so i dont think its unheard of, perhaps just not expected when you have fertility issues!

Hope it all went ok!

  

Teena


----------

